# Forum software upgrade and new home page!



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

This morning I did a minor software update to the forum software. Mainly bug fixes.

If you haven't already noticed, I also installed a new dynamic home page "portal". You can see it here: http://www.dbstalk.com.

As always, please let me know if you have any problems or suggestions. Thanks!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Nick just reported a posting problem with Netscape 7.1. Is anyone else having issues with Netscape? I tried it and didn't have any problems posting.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> Nick just reported a posting problem with Netscape 7.1. Is anyone else having issues with Netscape? I tried it and didn't have any problems posting.


I've just eaten all my DBSTalk cookies. Mmmm! Tastes a lot like Oreos. At least I get an active text box. Next, I will log in and post here again - if I can.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Nick just reported a posting problem with Netscape 7.1. Is anyone else having issues with Netscape? I tried it and didn't have any problems posting.


I've just eaten all my DBSTalk cookies. Mmmm! Tastes a lot like Oreos. At least I get an active text box. Next, I will log in and post here again - if I can.

-------------------

Login ok, but dead reply boxes persist - [Quick Reply], [Post Reply] and [Reply] all inactive.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> Nick just reported a posting problem with Netscape 7.1. Is anyone else having issues with Netscape? I tried it and didn't have any problems posting.


I've just eaten all my DBSTalk cookies. Mmmm! Tastes a lot like Oreos. At least I get an active text box. Next, I will log in and post here again - if I can.

-------------------

2nd Attempt: Login succussful, but "dead" reply box problem persists - All reply box options [Quick Reply], [Post Reply] and [Reply] inactive.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Now I'm cooking with cookies!  - logged in and posting. Woohoo!

Was beginning to have withdrawal pains.

Testing Testing 1-2-3 Testing. Forum audio sounds good also.


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

I like it - only one thing (and I may just not be seeing it) - where's the direct link into the forum? I had to click a thread, then go back from there... A hassle to me, but whatever you like (and I may just have missed that direct link...) it's nice!

-update-
LOL, man I'm an idiot today. It was RIGHT THERE. And in big text  Maybe it should be hot pink or something :lol: I can't believe I missed that like, IIRC where it was before it was the same... I feel bad


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

MarkA said:


> I like it - only one thing (and I may just not be seeing it) - where's the direct link into the forum? I had to click a thread, then go back from there... A hassle to me, but whatever you like (and I may just have missed that direct link...) it's nice!


Yeah, I missed that one this morning. A direct link is now there. Thanks!


----------



## MarkA (Mar 23, 2002)

Okay... maybe I WASN'T losing it... I went back and looked and there was one, as you can see from my update above I thought I was really losing it. LOL. :lol: Thanks


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

No problem. A click on the DBSTalk logo at the top of the page will also take you to the forums.


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2004)

Here we go again. No good gosh-darn reply boxes! 

relogging, eating my cookies - NOTHING SEEMS TO WORK!

But Hey! As long as my HD looks pretty, no worries!


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Your link to the echostar knowledge base isnt working


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

NickIII said:


> Here we go again. No good gosh-darn reply boxes!
> 
> relogging, eating my cookies - NOTHING SEEMS TO WORK!
> 
> But Hey! As long as my HD looks pretty, no worries!


Nick,

Turn off the WYSIWYG editor in your UserCP and see if that helps.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

juan ellitinez said:


> Your link to the echostar knowledge base isnt working


Which link? They all seem to be working now.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Turning off WYSIWYG editor...all systems nominal.

Thanks.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> Which link? They all seem to be working now.


bottom right hand side of the home page..it just brings me directly back to the dbs talk home page


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Jaun,

I think we have the EKB thing taken care of. Chris took care of it about 5:30 this afternoon. (Thanks Chris.) That is unless there is a link somewhere we're missing?

Chris,

Don't you think the member name on each post is a little *BIG*?

See ya
Tony


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

TNGTony said:


> Don't you think the member name on each post is a little BIG?
> 
> See ya
> Tony


All fixed. Thanks for the help. I know there are still some bugs to work out so I'm running down my list. I plan on placing a forum jump on the home page and fixing the calendar so the days with events are highlighted. Just have to take one thing at a time.

You should have seen me yesterday. I spent a good part of the day over at the beta site squashing bugs before bringing the small amount remaining over here. My shoes are filthy! 

I do thank everyone for their help and patience during this time. It always seems like it takes me double the amount of time doing these upgrades than I expect. Guess it comes with the territory. 

Nick,

I will still continue to look into your Netscape problem and the WYSIWYG editor. That darn thing has never been completely stable. At least you shouldn't have anymore problems now that you are using the standard editor. I will let you know what happens.

Thanks again!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Quick question. With the board upgrade, how come there are now TWO thumbtacks for stickied posts. There's the older one with a white background on the left side of the topic, and a smaller, transparent one on the right side of the topic.

BTW: You and the rest of the DBS Talk staff keep up the good work here. (Yeah, I know I'm part of the staff, but still...)


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Nick,

Turn your WYSIWYG editor back on. The problem is a Netscape caching issue. If you have trouble with the message boxes again, hit cntr-F5. That will refresh the page regardless of what's in the cache. I tried this myself and it worked after I finally was able to re-create your problem.

I've also managed to program the forum jump on the home page as requested.

Now I'm off to bed.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

Why not make the new home page index.php and remove index.html, so that you won't have that kludgy "Please wait or click here" page when someone brings up http://www.dbstalk.com?

If doing that would involve too much work (I see that index.php is currently the forum selection page), can you at least change the autoforward timeout from index.html to vbindex.php to zero?

P.S.
The new home page looks great!


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Bichon said:


> Why not make the new home page index.php and remove index.html, so that you won't have that kludgy "Please wait or click here" page when someone brings up http://www.dbstalk.com?
> 
> If doing that would involve too much work (I see that index.php is currently the forum selection page), can you at least change the autoforward timeout from index.html to vbindex.php to zero?
> 
> ...


Thanks for reminding me Bichon. I've been meaning to remove the redirect html page. Now you go directly to the home page.


----------



## Bichon (Jun 5, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> Thanks for reminding me Bichon. I've been meaning to remove the redirect html page. Now you go directly to the home page.


Excellent! Thank you.


----------

